# Resonator vs Race Muffler???



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

I have to modify my 034 Exhaust. I need to quiet it a bit. So whats the difference between reonator and race muffler? I need something compact, 3 inch diameter, under 12 inches overall length. 
Suggestions?
Eric


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

neither one will quiet it down much....you need to add an actual 2nd muffler for that. All a resonator does is gets rid of the raspiness.
Go with one of these, they're designed to reduce the drone inside the cabin:
Flowmaster 50 Series Delta Flow -Three Chamber Mufflers
943050 - 3.00" Center Inlet / 3.00" Center Outlet
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAP...59210


----------

